# stem cell and or prp treatment



## frankmmedbiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello all, I work for a pain mgmt/anest doc looking to invest in a stem cell machine (centrifuge?) and I am trying to find out reimbursement and codes for these procedures he will primarilly be doing this on the spine any help will be appreciated thanks


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Sep 22, 2010)

You should look at 0232T, and know what it includes and excludes.  It was effective 7/1/10.  It has no RVUs and therefore no monetary value for Medicare.  Commercial carriers may cover it, but payment may be based on your contract negotiations.  There are a good number of coverage polices by carriers that are not covering it.  It is also important to remember that it may be considered incidental to other procedures.

0232T (injection, platelet rich plasma, any tissue, including image guidance, harvesting and preparation when performed). However, CPT instructs not to report 0232T in conjunction with 20550, 20551, 20926, 76942, 77002, 77012, 77021 and 86965. 

The following components are included in the PRP and cannot be billed separately. 
                20550-20551 - tendon and tendon sheath injection 
                20926 - tissue graft 
                76942, 77002, 77012, 77021 - imaging 
                86965 - pooling of platelets or other blood products


----------

